# Snagged a non-running 910995 with the Trac-Team mower attachment



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It is missing the chute crank and the throttle cable is seized. 

The good news is that the snowblower bucket is in really good shape. 

The engine has compression and turns over, I'm hoping it'll start up with the carb cleaned(the fuel line has dry rot and I'm going to change it out before I try starting it).

The brown spot on the mower belt cover is a faded decal, not a rust hole :blush:










I also have an identical gas tank in better shape


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice. Been seeing a few of those old set ups around. 

Is it Troy built that is taking a run at this now?? (Yea, I suppose I could Google it)


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice find.

Lee


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah but i tried the display model and the attachment flexes from the tractor and the clutch or whatever you want to call it is plastic, mower and snow blower areboth made of extremely thin steel those are junk


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Where did ya find that? .lol Great purchase by the way. The carb is most likely gummed up and just needs cleaning. Make sure the tiny holes in the 
jet are clear Is that engine a dual shaft like my 922003 5 hp ? The bucket looks in good shape for the yr & the lawnmower attachment is pretty cool.
Any plans for a restore project?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you dont ever get deals like that around here. i was lucky to get my 32 inch 10000 seies for 70 bucks and still have to put about 150 of parts into it plus labor


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice score! Love the old machines, and that mower attachment is the icing on the cake!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I got lucky with this one, guys. The seller works the graveyard shift and he says he was bored so he put up the ad at 4am. I happened to see the ad at 8am and my morning schedule was clear so I made arrangements to come see that same morning.

I've pulled the carb bowl and have cleaned out the main jet and replaced a disintegrating o-ring for the needle valve. The carb float is plastic and appears to have been replaced fairly recently.

Next up on the repair list is the seized throttle cable, I may have a suitable replacement.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Congratulations on your find :wavetowel2:

I'm still on the hunt for anything Trac-team for my Ariens. Pretty much anything I have found I either can't afford because they want both arms and both legs or it's three states + away :blush:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

same thing here some guy in my area wants 150 for 10000 mower attachment, called him and the **** thing doesnt even work(bad spindle) wont even consider dropping the price


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Some people just don't understand the difference between something that's a classic and something that's just old or Vintage and worn out.
I'm dealing with a new to me Toro that the previous owner drove all the good out of it and I'm wondering which of the things I'm fixing is the one that finally make him park it. I'm thinking it was when the brake pads fell out :facepalm_zpsdj194qh Shift lever is broken, safety switches jumped, deck belt tensioner frozen, all kinds of little stuff worn out or missing and the blades ....


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> and the blades ....


What the...
Wow. hard to imagine they could be anywhere close to balanced. 
Oftentimes I'd rather deal with totally neglected equipment vs some previous owner repair attempts.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Some people just don't understand the difference between something that's a classic and something that's just old or Vintage and worn out.
> I'm dealing with a new to me Toro that the previous owner drove all the good out of it and I'm wondering which of the things I'm fixing is the one that finally make him park it. I'm thinking it was when the brake pads fell out :facepalm_zpsdj194qh Shift lever is broken, safety switches jumped, deck belt tensioner frozen, all kinds of little stuff worn out or missing and the blades ....


 That is true. I like older Ariens and Gilson's, Toro's and even a solid 30+ year old high end MTD can be good machine. Many of the parts are still available to repair these machines and they are made of heavy gauge steel, which will be able to hold up another 40 years if taken care of. However they are not like an old classic American muscle car in that there is a large group of collectors out there willing to pay thousands of dollars for one. As to the old engines if they work well enough I will leave them on the machine but if they are worn out I have no problem replacing them with a modern and efficient OHV engine, which for the most part is superior to the old flat head engines. I really do not think it is all that cost effective to spend a lot of money to rebuild these old flat head engines because they will seldom (if ever) run as well as a new modern OHV engine. I have done maintenance on small engines so I do know what I am talking about. The best running most reliable engines we had when I worked at the landscaping and lawn maintenance business were the Kawasaki engines on the hydrostatic walk behind lawn mowers and the smaller Honda engines which were on the lawn aerator and seed spreader. We had 2 oil burning Briigg and Stratton comericial engines and Randy the co-owner and mechanic said we will eventually replace them with Kawasaki engines when they give out. It is only money well spent if the repaired original engine works well and is reliable enough to use every day. I certainly do not like equipment that is not reliable and will get rid of poor running engines if they cannot be repaired or kept in good running condition with routine maintenance.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

So I made some progress today... it had no spark so I took the flywheel cover and the flywheel off and installed a magneto from a spare engine.

I am using a cheapo spark plug tester and 95% of the time, I get no spark. However, if I hold the metal portion of the tester while cranking the engine, I get zapped every time -> I'd think this means that the magneto is working.

Thoughts? The spark plug looks to be fairly recent. The timing is probably out of spec after I removed the magneto... If anyone has any tips on how to set the timing without fancy tools, I'm all ears.

It's a H70.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/5142819994.html
U did good!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

dbert said:


> What the...
> Wow. hard to imagine they could be anywhere close to balanced.
> Oftentimes I'd rather deal with totally neglected equipment vs some previous owner repair attempts.



At least he warned me about the one tie rod end he has tie wrapped in place so it steers. All four are junk but the other three are holding on out of habit. :icon_whistling:

I hear you loud and clear on refurbishing a neglected unit rather than one someone has done their own "temporary" fixes to.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Update - the original engine runs!

I found a tutorial online about using the lobe on the crank to have the points open and then gapping the points to .020" 

Once I did this, I had spark. Once I had spark and put fresh gas in the tank, I was able to start it with the recoil starter. It runs pretty well.

I cleaned up the chrome on the handlebars and put different skids on. The flywheel cover is rusting out from the inside so I'm going to put a different one on.

It needs axle bushings next.

Here's an in-progress picture


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks good. Glad you found that article and have her running again. :wavetowel2:


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I installed a different flywheel cover/new axle bushings/tire chains and on a whim, decided to try out the mower attachment.

I have never owned a self-propelled mower before and MAN I have been missing out! The engine ran ok but I changed the oil after the lawn was mowed. 

I'll probably keep the lawnmower attachment but sell the tractor half with the snowblower attachment come winter.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

A self propelled mower is a nice thing to have. I have never had one that big though. Mine is a basic 21" model.


----------

